#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Ζητείται πολιτικός Μηχανικός

## panos@work

Τεχνικό Γραφείο στο Περιστέρι Αττικής, που δραστηριοποιείται κυρίως στο χώρο των μελετών κτιριακών έργων, προβαίνοντας στη διεύρυνση της ομάδας εργασίας του, αναζητεί Πολιτικό Μηχανικό, με γνώση Στατικών Μελετών με το πρόγραμμα FESPA και εμπειρία στη ρύθμιση αυθαιρέτων. 2 θέσεις εργασίας απογευματινής ημιαπασχόλησης. Αποστολή Βιογραφικών: jobs@xwrotexno.gr

----------

